# Hi, I need help, kitten with punctured trachea



## Kurtz (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys, Im here because I have an emergency, I have 2 cats, one older male and fixed and a younger one that is not fixed, 2 days ago I started to listen to meows, I looked through my window and found a little kitten in the middle of the street, I called him and he came, then I feed the kitten and prepared a little bed for him and all, when I went to the bathroom he came with me, and the other cats came too, they are not agressive (I thought so at least), so I wasnt scared, the kitten was right next to me while in the bathroom. They started smelling the kitten who was not shy, well I didn't expect when the younger one who is not fixed attacked him, in a matter of seconds he had the little kitten's throat in his mouth, and he was biting really hard, when I was able to get the cat off of him the little kitten looked really messed up, first thing next morning I went to the vet as the kitten looked as he might die at any moment, he was not breathing right and you could hear him inhaling liquid, just by listening to him breathe desperately through his mouth. 

The vet said he has a punctured trachea, and he was breathing so poorly he almost died in the table of the vet, good that he had an oxigen tank or the kitten would be gone now, there was the option of stiching his trachea or trying to give it time to recover, as the kitten is really small I chose the latter, he might not survive a surgery, he prescribed amoxicilin that is an antibiotic and a veterinarian syrup to fight the mucus that was clogging the kitten's respiratory tract and is very prevalent during serious trachea wounds like these, Im also using meds to help him recover the tissue in the area and bandage, but the kitten isn't looking very good at all, he fights for his live in every breath he takes, open his little jaws really wide, and isn't being able to eat at all, I gave him milk through a syringe but I don't know what else I could do, you guys have any idea? Its kind of an emergency. Sorry for the big wall of text but Im trying to give you guys enough info so you might help me, I should keep the wound covered with bandage or leave it open so I can use creams and such? What do I do, Im feeling very bad to see such a little kitten passing through such hard times, every waking moment of his is being of struggle, the vet didn't said how much time he would be recovered, he said he might even die, Im very bummed out about this, hope you guys give me some feedback.

Tchao.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

Let me preface this by saying I'm not a vet, nor have I ever worked for a vet. 

Tracheobronchial injuries tend to be very serious. Since you're going the non-operative route, you could ask your vet about putting gauze covered/soaked in triple antibiotic ointment overtop the puncture site - once secured, this would seal it temporarily. If not infected, the skin re-epithelializes in a few days, however since this was a "dirty" wound - it will likely not heal as fast. 

But this sounds pretty bad. I hope he survives and/or doesn't suffer.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

How is the kitten?

Milk isn't good for cats... syringe feeding water mixed with wet food would be the way to go.

It sounds like at this rate, maybe the stitching would be the way to go. If money is an issue, I would contact local shelters/rescues organizations and ask if there's any assistance they could offer if you turned him over to them, as he was a stray cat.


----------



## CalyxTheCat (Feb 6, 2013)

I hesitate about the syringe feeding though - because if the cat is mouth-breathing (is that what you meant by having his mouth wide open?) then he is in respiratory distress, and you don't want him to aspirate food (aspiration pneumonia would certainly kill him if he already has some sort of mucus in his lungs). I'd call up the vet again. Or go with Carmel's suggestion re: the local rescue.

Unfortunately, this poor kitty just doesn't sound well. You don't want him to suffer, and it kinda sounds like he is.


----------



## bakesaurus (Feb 10, 2013)

If money is not an issue, get the poor little guy the stitches! I understand not wanting to do it because he might not survive.. But he might not survive without them, either.. It sounds harsh, but if he was going to pass, wouldn't you rather it was because you tried to save him than didn't? :l
Anyhow. Poor guy. This makes me so sad. I hope he makes it.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

If the kitten is really struggling, you need to talk to your vet! If the kitten is in as much respiratory distress as you describe he should probably be on an IV rather than you attempting to feed/hydrate him via a syringe; like Calyx mentioned, aspiration of food is a concern with mouth breathing. Is there an emergency vet that you could take the kitten to where he would be monitored round the clock? Would your vet be able to do this? It sounds as if the situation may be serious enough to warrant it. 

Only you can really decide if the potential benefits of an operation outweigh the risks, but I would certainly encourage you to talk it over again with your vet if the kitten does not begin to show any sign of improvement within the next couple of days--the kitten may very well die _without_ the surgery. 

As far as whether or not you should keep the wound covered, apply cream, etc, these are questions best directed to your vet, as he has examined the injury and will be able to give you advice specific to your situation. 

As some of the other posters have mentioned, if money is an issue, you should try contacting a rescue that takes on such cases ASAP! But, whatever you end up doing, don't let the kitten suffer longer than he has to if his situation is dire and isn't likely to improve.  Best of luck!


----------

